# Cron's daily/weekly/monthly output



## franz (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi there!

I'm using freebsd for servers in my company and i made a backup script which is launched using cron.

My backup script does not print anything if there is no errors, but if errors occur, it'll print something that cron will mail me.

I used /etc/crontab for this.

But there is also athoer scripts freebsd lanch automatically (daily, weekly, monthly).

My question is: is it important to read *every* output?

Of course i can append >> /dev/null at the end of corresponding crontab's line but i don't know if it is important to read output.

So, are you reading this output? If yes, do you read every output?

Thanks for your attention


----------



## anomie (Jan 7, 2009)

franz said:
			
		

> But there is also athoer scripts freebsd lanch automatically (daily, weekly, monthly).
> 
> My question is: is it important to read *every* output?



I read my output from the periodic security scripts daily (it's emailed to me). If someone is trying to do something nasty, I want to know about it right away. 

I have the periodic daily/weekly/monthly output written to log files, and check them once a week or so. 

If you're interested in doing that, see this thread (esp. post #4): http://daemonforums.org/showthread.php?t=1982


----------



## lme@ (Jan 9, 2009)

Just fly over the reports quickly. The more often you do this, you will get used to it and see if something changed / needs your attention.


----------

